# 1985 Blazer lift need help



## stoner1892 (Jul 27, 2011)

I just bought a 1985 blazer k5. From what I can tell it has a 6" lift. I need someone that knows what they are talking about to look at it. feel free to text me. 281 239 9088


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Measure from top of axle tube to bottom of frame.

Also look at body mounts to see if any body lift.


----------



## stoner1892 (Jul 27, 2011)

Than you. I was fully clear with my post. I don't need to know what the lift height is. I just need someone to tell me what the truck needs from a mechanics point of view. Please let me know if you'd like to drink a free beer


----------



## stoner1892 (Jul 27, 2011)

wasn't*


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Where is it? What engine/transmission/transfer case? What axles/tires/gears? What are you hoping to do with it?


----------



## UTRay (Mar 18, 2011)

*blazer*

Coloradok5.com 
Great site with lots of good info and people. 
Also, I have an 84, although I'm not close by, but will try and help you the best I can.

Ray


----------

